# How to get definition on quads for women?



## Gfy55 (Apr 19, 2011)

My gf is 5'5 130lbs, latin. She intakes about 1300 calories per day and she has been training since last summer. She has been kicking ass at the gym but is having trouble getting that nice cut in her quads. She eats OK. She not into red meat whatsoever. She has some sort of infatuation with lean cuisines, she has fruits and protein bars throughout the day. Her leg workout consists of leg curls, leg lifts, squats, leg press and she does some other workout for her glutes... I guess it's better defined as a backward leg kick using cables. Can someone please point us out in the right direction? Thanks a lot, its greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marat (Apr 19, 2011)

In order to increase definition, she'll need to decrease her body fat.

How many grams of fat, protein, and carbs is she eating each day?


----------



## Gfy55 (Apr 19, 2011)

In all honesty I would be lying if I threw out a number. What would you recommend?


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 19, 2011)

Fortunately for me, she is burdened with the brunt of the duty of perpetuating the population on the planet, which makes it harder for her. i.e. it's hard to get low fat for a female many times due to hormones.  To re-quote myself from yesterday and a million times before.  "The human body doesn't care about what you think is attractive or aesthetically pleasing.  It reacts to stimuli"   Male or female, getting definition is about a higher muscle to fat ratio.  That is 99 percent diet.  

Ask her how much fat she is eating.  Most people cut fat too low when trying to lose fat.  Tell her to come sign up at the forum


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 19, 2011)

For exercise, try heavy cycling.  Maybe mountain biking more than road work.  I cycled in my youth and my legs were seriously cut.  It makes the calf muscle high though.


----------



## Gfy55 (Apr 19, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Fortunately for me, she is burdened with the brunt of the duty of perpetuating the population on the planet, which makes it harder for her. i.e. it's hard to get low fat for a female many times due to hormones.  To re-quote myself from yesterday and a million times before.  "The human body doesn't care about what you think is attractive or aesthetically pleasing.  It reacts to stimuli"   Male or female, getting definition is about a higher muscle to fat ratio.  That is 99 percent diet.
> 
> Ask her how much fat she is eating.  Most people cut fat too low when trying to lose fat.  Tell her to come sign up at the forum


I'll tell her to sign up...hopefully she listens. When he gets home from work im going to ask her about all her foods nutritional facts. She logs everything down.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 19, 2011)

Gfy55 said:


> I'll tell her to sign up...hopefully she listens. When he gets home from work im going to ask her about all her foods nutritional facts. She logs everything down.



FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal


----------

